# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Utiliser formulaire infopath en tant que content type dans un document set

## Mihnea Niculescu

Bonjour
Voici la situation : J'ai cre une forumlaire Infopath pour web, que j'ai publie sur le site sharepoint en tant que type de contenu nom PAF Cost. J'ai galement mis le template du formulaire dans une des librairies du site.
J'ai cre ensuite un type de contenu de type document set appel PAF, qui contient le type de contenu PAF Cost. J'ai cre finalement une librarie qui utilise les documents set PAF

Quand je cree un nouveau document disons PAF1, je vais dans celui ci et je peut creer un formulaire PAF Cost avec la commande Nouveau dans le menu Sharepoint. Ceci cree bien un forumlaire qui est "web", editable donc dans l'explorateur. 

Je veux maintenant faire en sorte que ce formulaire PAF Cost soit automatiquement cre quand je cree un document set. Pour cela je rajoute dans le document set un template pour le type de contenu PAF Cost par default.

Ca marche, le PAF Cost form est cree automtiquement quand je cree un nouveau document set PAF, mais le probleme est que ce form, quand je clique dessus s'ouvre pas en tant que formulaire web mais ca demande de lancer InfoPath FIller. Je voudrais que ca reste un formulaire infopath web. (L'icone d'ailleur n'est pas la meme que pour un formulaire infopath web) 


QUESTION :
Comment je peut faire donc un formulaire automatiquement cre qui soit de type web ?

Merci

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
Je ne comprends pas : le document est cr en mode web mais n'accepte pas d'tre rouvert de la mme faon par la mme personne ?

----------


## Mihnea Niculescu

Oui le formulaire a ete cree pour le mode web, en Infopath.
Il a ete publie en tant que type de contenu dans un site sharepoint, 
et ce type de contenu a ete utilis dans un document set.
Dans le document set, pour cree par defaut le formulaire, chaqu fois qu'il y a un document set qui est cree, j'ai specifie le formulaire comme modele.
Cependant il s'ouvre en infopath par defaul, et si j'essaie de l'ouvrir en web mode il y a un message d'erreur

----------


## jff42

Si vous avez accs  l'administration centrale, essayez de publier le modle  ce niveau-l, puis de l'activer en tant que fonctionnalit dans votre collection & site.

----------


## jff42

J'ai test cette construction (trs intressante), avec un modle trs simple.
Dans mon contexte le formulaire cr par dfaut s'ouvre dans IE9 (merci IFS).

Je n'ai pas d'autre piste, dsol.

----------


## Mihnea Niculescu

Le probleme venait du fait que je faisait le choses dans le mauvais ordre. 
Voici la marche a suivre

D'abord il faut publier le formulaire comme un content type dans Sharepoint (depuis Infopaht)

Creer dans la gallerie de type de contenus du stite, le type nouveau type de contenu base sur le type ensemble de documents.(Ne pas ajouter le type de contenu formulaire dans le document set ici)

Ouvrir la libraire de formulaire ou on veut utiliser le typpe document set et 
authoriser le management de types de contenus.

Y ajouter le type de contenu base sur le document set cre au debut.

Appuyer sur le nom de ce type de contenu pour entrer dans la page de proprietes.
Choisir les proprietes du document set. Rajouter le type de contenu formulaire a document set .Il n'y pas besoin de rajouter une template pour ce formulaire.

Quand il sera cre, le formulaire s'ouvrira dans le navigateur web

----------


## roironm

Est-il possible de gnrer un nom automatique pour le formulaire dj prsent dans le document set

----------


## jff42

_Le nom du document dpend du formulaire, l'ensemble de documents est le chemin (comme un dossier)._ 
Le problme est qu'Infopath n'est pas  l'aise avec les dossiers : il faut faire une connexion d'envoi distincte par ensemble de documents... 
Le mieux est de corriger le nom de fichier par un workflow Shp Designer aprs cration ; donc quel que soit le nom donn par l'utilisateur, vous normalisez derrire. C'est simple mais un peu nord-coren.

----------

